# SCAPE Meeting: December 2 Who is coming?



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Post if you'll be coming to the meeting on December 2nd. The meeting will start at 2:00pm for those who want to grab some lunch before coming.

This is to get a head count so we can let Kirt know how many of us will be there.

Don't forget to post any fish/livestock requests in the WTB Fish thread and plants you will be bringing and/or requesting in the Plant Swap thread. Just limit your responses to "I'll be coming" in this thread so we don't have to wade through off-topic posts.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

I'll try to be there.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Me too, depends to jeff


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I won't be, but the next person should know what to do from here...

1. Carl (Maybe)
2. Cooper (Maybe)
3. Nick
4.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

1. Carl (Maybe)
2. Cooper (Maybe)
3. Nick
4. Phi.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

1. Carl (Maybe)
2. Cooper (Maybe)
3. Nick
4. Phi.
5. John


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

1. Carl (Maybe)
2. Cooper (Maybe)
3. Nick
4. Phi.
5. John
6. Tony (highly likely)


----------



## Kitishane (Nov 17, 2006)

1. Carl (Maybe)
2. Cooper (Maybe)
3. Nick
4. Phi.
5. John
6. Tony (highly likely)
7. Donna (Likely)


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

1. Carl (Maybe)
2. Cooper (Maybe)
3. Nick
4. Phi.
5. John
6. Tony (highly likely)
7. Donna (Likely)
8. Cassie (most likely)


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

1. Carl (Maybe)
2. Cooper (Maybe)
3. Nick
4. Phi.
5. John
6. Tony (highly likely)
7. Donna (Likely)
8. Cassie (most likely)
9. William 
10.


----------



## bblumberg (Mar 7, 2006)

1. Carl (Maybe)
2. Cooper (Maybe)
3. Nick
4. Phi.
5. John
6. Tony (highly likely)
7. Donna (Likely)
8. Cassie (most likely)
9. William 
10. Bruce (50-50)


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

And people start coming out of the woodwork


----------



## aquaphish (Jan 22, 2005)

slickwillislim said:


> 1. Carl (Maybe)
> 2. Cooper (Maybe)
> 3. Nick
> 4. Phi.
> ...


_____________

aquaphish


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

1. Carl (Maybe)
2. Cooper (Maybe)
3. Nick
4. Phi.
5. John
6. Tony (highly likely)
7. Donna (Likely)
8. Cassie (most likely)
9. William 
10.Ed a.k.a. aquaphish
11.Jeff (Maybe)


----------



## Color Me Blue (Feb 26, 2006)

1. Carl (Maybe)
2. Cooper (Maybe)
3. Nick
4. Phi.
5. John
6. Tony (highly likely)
7. Donna (Likely)
8. Cassie (most likely)
9. William 
10.Ed a.k.a. aquaphish
11.Jeff (Maybe)
12. Christin (Maybe- depending on weather)


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Christin, you may want to drive up to Carl's or Tony's and get a ride from there. If Elaine is going you two could carpool from down here.


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

W'sup guys im Jeff, I'll be coming with cooper.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Color Me Blue said:


> 1. Carl (Maybe)
> 2. Cooper
> 3. Nick
> 4. Phi.
> ...


=)


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

1. Carl (Maybe)
2. Cooper
3. Nick
4. Phi.
5. John
6. Tony (highly likely)
7. Donna (Likely)
8. Cassie (most likely)
9. William 
10.Ed a.k.a. aquaphish
11. Jeff
12. Christin (Maybe- depending on weather)
13. Ed aka Apaa (most likely)


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

1. Carl (Maybe)
2. Cooper
3. Nick
4. Phi.
5. John
6. Tony (highly likely)
7. Donna (Likely)
8. Cassie (most likely)
9. William 
10.Ed a.k.a. aquaphish
11. Jeff
12. Christin (Maybe- depending on weather)
13. Ed aka Apaa (most likely)
14. Greg


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

1. Carl (Maybe)
2. Cooper
3. Nick
4. Phi.
5. John
6. Tony (highly likely)
7. Donna (Likely)
8. Cassie (most likely)
9. William
10.Ed a.k.a. aquaphish
11. Jeff
12. Christin (Maybe- depending on weather)
13. Ed aka Apaa (most likely)
14. Greg
15. Jon 

I don't get out of work till 5. I will be bringing a DSLR to photograph the event or what's left of it


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

orthikon said:


> 1. Carl (Maybe)
> 2. Cooper
> 3. Nick
> 4. Phi.
> ...


That would be a great idea, so we can post a pic of the event on the SCAPE Website, the meeting will start at 2pm so if someone has a Camera it would also be nice to bring it so we can take some pic from the beginning.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 19, 2006)

I think I will probably make it.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

The "Webmaster" has the photo/camera ready, but it isn't just restricted to me. I have a Nikon D70 and a Canon SD400, just don't know which one to bring.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

lol, thats cool john


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> The "Webmaster" has the photo/camera ready, but it isn't just restricted to me. I have a Nikon D70 and a Canon SD400, just don't know which one to bring.


Both? :twisted:


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

One's too big, one's too small. With the addition of bags of plants that have been untrimmed in my 40g for at least 5 weeks. And ADA stuff I want to sell.... I need a shopping kart.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

john you got extra bag of AS 9liter for me???


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

2 liter yes, but not 9liter, I need that for myself. Doesn't Kirt have any for sale?


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

1. Carl (Maybe)
2. Cooper
3. Nick
4. Phi.
5. John
6. Tony (highly likely)
7. Donna (Likely)
8. Cassie (most likely)
9. William
10.Ed a.k.a. aquaphish
11. Jeff
12. Christin (Maybe- depending on weather)
13. Ed aka Apaa (most likely)
14. Greg
15. Jon 
16. dale


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

1. Carl (Maybe)
2. Cooper
3. Nick
4. Phi.
5. John
6. Tony (highly likely)
7. Donna (Likely)
8. Cassie (most likely)
9. William
10.Ed a.k.a. aquaphish
11. Jeff
12. Christin (Maybe- depending on weather)
13. Ed aka Apaa (most likely)
14. Greg
15. Jon 
16. dale
17. Dam


----------



## mora (Aug 16, 2005)

18-mora i'll be there for sure.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

1. Carl (Maybe)
2. Cooper
3. Nick
4. Phi.
5. John
6. Tony (highly likely)
7. Donna (Likely)
8. Cassie (most likely)
9. William
10.Ed a.k.a. aquaphish
11. Jeff
12. Christin (Maybe- depending on weather)
13. Ed aka Apaa (most likely)
14. Greg
15. Jon 
16. dale
17. Dam
18. Mora


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Sadly, as much as i really want to make this, I have a wedding to go to. Rather be at the meet, but wife does not agree


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

That's ok. This will give us a chance to talk about the new guy behind his back.

lol

dale


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

so hows the discount paradise at ADA Products


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

xcooperx said:


> so hows the discount paradise at ADA Products


Found this in the thread just started by paradise.



paradise said:


> We'll be working out a SCAPE discount deal as soon as we know our hard costs.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

no, i mean at All About Fish, i think Paradise was taking to kirt to give the SCAPE group the discount.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

No, he wasn't. Ed was talking to his friends who run the shop in the Valley.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

oh sorry, hope kirt give the scape a discount for those ADA AS


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 19, 2006)

I will be there


----------



## shrimpy1 (Mar 29, 2006)

1. Carl (Maybe)
2. Cooper
3. Nick
4. Phi.
5. John
6. Tony (highly likely)
7. Donna (Likely)
8. Cassie (most likely)
9. William
10.Ed a.k.a. aquaphish
11. Jeff
12. Christin (Maybe- depending on weather)
13. Ed aka Apaa (most likely)
14. Greg
15. Jon
16. dale
17. Dam
18. Mora
19. Lu (shrimpy1)


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

1. Carl (Maybe)
2. Cooper
3. Nick
4. Phi.
5. John
6. Tony (highly likely)
7. Donna (Likely)
8. Cassie
9. William
10.Ed a.k.a. aquaphish
11. Jeff
12. Christin (Maybe- depending on weather)
13. Ed aka Apaa (most likely)
14. Greg
15. Jon
16. dale
17. Dam
18. Mora
19. Lu (shrimpy1)
20. Justintoxicated (don't want to forget him!)


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Nick, as Saturday is nearing, you should get back to Kirt about this list of people and tell him he should be expecting 20 people if we all attend that day. He'll need some time to prepare too.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

He saw the thread two days ago and says he will see what he can do about ordering in the livestock/plants. =)


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Re: SCAPE
Thanks for the threads, 1 or 2 PM is fine with me. Let me know what you need from me.

I will see what I can do on the fish and plants.

Thanks,

Kirt


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

sounds good...It looks like it's going to be busy/crowded there. I can't wait!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Heck yea!

If everyone could please keep the list updated as to whether you're still going or can't make it, it'd be great! =)

Thanks all, and it'll be great to meet you all in a few days.

-Nick


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Nick dont forget my book


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

IS there anyone here in the Valley that can take some stuff for me to the meeting? I will donate some stuff if we do an auction there. UNFORTUNATELY (tears in my eyes, seriously) I can not attend. Going to a wedding on that day. I would gladly not go but the wife is foaming at the mouth to go. 

I have some Manzanita branches plus a bunch of other stuff I am sure I can put together for the auction, if the funds go to SCAPE bank.

Let me know guys.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Sorry, I wouldn't be able to, but we can collect items at my place or wherever the next meeting will be closest to. That way, we can auction all of items off when everyone will be able to attend. Then, like Ed said, all the funds from that could go towards SCAPE. I have a few items to donate myself. =)


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 19, 2006)

I call shotgun for right side of the coutch! LOL j/k


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

hello...im new and epicfish told me about the scape meeting....ill try to attend =p


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

welcome! It would be great to see you there!


----------



## lenosquid (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi everyone. Sorry but I can't be sure if I can make it, but I know it would be a good experience for me and my new tank. I will try to make the treck up there and see what this is all about.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

boink said:


> hello...im new and epicfish told me about the scape meeting....ill try to attend =p


We could always carpool. =)


----------



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

*Darn you guys.*

I have been waiting for your meeting to be at Kirts store for a long time. And now you have to do it when my beloved Trojans are playing the hated bRUINS. I will of course be at the game so I will miss the meeting. When is the next one?
I have been going to Kirts store since he opened and I have always been able to get fish from him that I cannot find any where else! His service is great too and he is very knowledgable. 
Hopefully I will be able to attend one of the meetings soon. 
If Kirt still has any of the Angel Rams at the store you have got to see those. They are amazing. I got two from him and they are doing awesome and their color is incredible. I have always had trouble with Rams and these guys are doing awesome! They are a bigger version of a Blue Ram with long fins. Thus the name Angel Ram. They look like a cross between an Angel fish and a Ram!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Booooooooooooooo Trojans! You guys will probably win again though. =/


----------



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

*Question*

How do I join SCAPE? Does me being a Trojan bar me from being a SCAPE member. LOL!!!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

...since you mention it...YES!

lol, jk.

Go to this link: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/profile.php?do=editusergroups and join SCAPE.

Go to: Southern California Aquatic Plant Enthusiasts and click on the Forum link at the top. Register for our forum. =) Don't forget to post a "Hello" thread in the Welcome section.


----------



## frugalfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Well, I tried to find a way to make it to the meeting, but I have a going away party for a friend to attend to in San Diego, so I will not make this gathering. Too bad, because I'm scaling down my tanks and have lots of stuff to get rid of too. Kirt got in lots of neet stuff this week and is going the distance in making his store ready for all of you that are showing up, so hope you all show your appreciation. Have a good time.


----------



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

*I went over to Kirts store yesterday*

Sorry I bought everything. Just kidding! He does have a lot of the Old black wood, the three different kinds of ADA soil, some amazing huge German Blue Rams that are the biggest most colorful Rams I have ever seen. Also got some new Apistos which you guys will like a lot. He got some of the Cube Gardens and lots of new plants. I bought two Rotalla Macarandas (spelling?). They are very healthy!


----------



## Kitishane (Nov 17, 2006)

pepperonihead said:


> ... some amazing huge German Blue Rams that are the biggest most colorful Rams I have ever seen...


My husband was in the store this morning and called to tell me about them, and how amazing they looked. I can't wait to see them, and more than likely will walk out with one or two!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

So by now everything is pretty much settled, everyone will meet up around there around 1-2? If anyone needs anything PM and I will give you my cell if you need it.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Welp, that sucked. Due to a series of many unfortunately circumstances, I wasn't able to make the meeting at all!

Sorry to those I had trades planned with. We'll work something out ASAP. I really really wanted to go too!! Grrrrrrrr!

Hope everyone had a great time, though. =( I'll have to meet you all next time.

-Nick


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

We were wondering where the heck you were.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

me too, i was looking for you, i think i also ask John if you were there... Thats a nice meeting we had, i got a lots of plants, and i also bought some plants from kirt. Thank you for all the SCAPE Members


----------

